# So do you think they are going to give us drivers some sort of stock options?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Recently made it to 2000 trips with Uber and I got to thinking, do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO? You'd think it would be the least they can do considering they want to replace us with computers.

I know, I know. Not a chance, right?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Correct.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You titled this thread wrong. It should be: Let's tell jokes.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

they should, but it aint gonna happen


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lmao.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Joke, right?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Better chance of getting raped in the ass by a jellyfish at a baseball game.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Of course Uber is going to give you stock options. They'll give you the option to stock your vehicle with water, mints or aux cords for all your pax to enjoy for free.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah Seal, I did the water stuff the first week... it was also the last week. It was a waste of my time and cut into my profits. Mind you, this was 3 years ago. I barely drive for these guys anymore. $25.00 a month for extra gas money, that's all. I was at 2k a month at my peak a few years ago.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Recently made it to 2000 trips with Uber and I got to thinking, do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO? You'd think it would be the least they can do considering they want to replace us with computers.
> 
> I know, I know. Not a chance, right?


Lol.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Recently made it to 2000 trips with Uber and I got to thinking, do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO? You'd think it would be the least they can do considering they want to replace us with computers.
> 
> I know, I know. Not a chance, right?


If Uber does an IPO, and stocks are offered to drivers, I would take them and sell those suckers short.

No way, with an unprofitable P/L, which will be made public, are those stocks going to rise, which is probably why they are not going to go public, at least not until they are profitable, which is round about the 12th of never.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Probably



touberornottouber said:


> Recently made it to 2000 trips with Uber and I got to thinking, do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO? You'd think it would be the least they can do considering they want to replace us with computers.
> 
> I know, I know. Not a chance, right?


 They will give Drivers Rate Cuts !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!

" FLYING CARS "!

ZOOM ZOOM



Mista T said:


> You titled this thread wrong. It should be: Let's tell jokes.


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "

" NO NEED TO TIP"

" TECHNOLOGY. COMPANY " !



Mista T said:


> You titled this thread wrong. It should be: Let's tell jokes.


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "

" NO NEED TO TIP"

" TECHNOLOGY. COMPANY " !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Very funny,

Why don't you tell us the one about "Lower rates mean more riders and more money?"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Better chance of getting raped in the ass by a jellyfish at a baseball game.


That sounds awful, cant we do this at a football game?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Why would (or should) they? Uber drivers never had to pay one cent towards the creation of Uber. Now had Uber asked the drivers to make an initial investment in order to get things moving....yes, you would deserve an offer. 

Other than a car, Uber drivers have no skin in the game. They signed up, answered a few questions, made it past an 'iffy' background check and started driving. 

Start your own 'Rideshare' service and collect all the stock options you want.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Only option I see is a self driving car owner having an option to send it for uber use when the car is not needed


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If it’s in your contract you’ll definitely get it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Other than a car, Uber drivers have no skin in the game.


This would be Uber X if drivers didn't have any skin in the game,









this would be Uber Pool if drivers didn't have any skin in the game 









and this would be Uber Select if drivers didn't have any skin in the game.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

laugh all you want but...

The margins on pediacabs are really good. Operating costs per month is barely anything past insurance.


Around here You can make money doing a pedicab service, uberX... not so much.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why would I want stocks in a company that will likely tank in 5 years? Or merge, or split the stock, or file bankruptcy.

Thanks, just give me the cash and I'll invest in something long term.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Why would (or should) they? Uber drivers never had to pay one cent towards the creation of Uber. Now had Uber asked the drivers to make an initial investment in order to get things moving....yes, you would deserve an offer.
> 
> Other than a car, Uber drivers have no skin in the game. They signed up, answered a few questions, made it past an 'iffy' background check and started driving.
> 
> Start your own 'Rideshare' service and collect all the stock options you want.


The car is the game! $20,000 for me. Drive it into dust, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

It's a well known fact that rich people always share with the peeps they used to get to where they are

I live in San Francisco and have been with many of these platforms at their beginning
While I've meet a lot of ubers peeps I've had more inside contact with some of the others a few ain't around anymore

Ive known a few CMs community managers and office peeps from PM
A few were couriers/ delivery when they got the job

There is a very different culture even though were on the same team with similar goals for the company to grow and succeed
It becomes like we are in battle against each other

I've been in a few HQ's and have heard some wild things in how the drivers are regarded
and talked about

What will prolly happen is they ride more and order more deliveries
I'm ğuessing a few $5 tips and scanning the drivers like a hawk looking for a mistake

I know a few Postmates peeps that are anxiously waiting the IPO and many moons ago I was an employee of Kozmo remember them they were going to do an ipo they folded 45 days after they got an underwriter

https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/29/handcuffed-to-uber/


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I highly doubt it... if it did happen, I wouldn't go long with them.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

why would they do anything for a driver? the investors that invested into the company want uber to generate profits so they can get their money back and more. why would they give the drivers any options? there are too many drivers. If they had no bearly any drivers left than maybe they would consider giving some share of the company to the driver, but at this rate Uber cars are almost on every corner nobody is going to give you any stock options.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They *might* give drivers stock in the event the embezzle enough money from the company and they need to shut the drivers up while they are shorting their pay.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Codyboy1 said:


> View attachment 256609


I don't trust anyone with squinty eyes.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Now that Jeff Skilling is out of prison Uber can hire him to consult on how to offer drivers lots of stock in lieu of pay increases.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO?


That's funny.


----------



## matty moo (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Sweep the leg.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's pretty telling. Not a single vote for "yes" so far.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Holy *! There are reports that people are starting to witness pigs flying through the city in California!

https://www.axios.com/uber-asks-sec...399-4594e4e4-727f-4fae-873e-58df1ebd20d9.html



> Uber on Thursday sent a letter to federal securities regulators, asking for rules changes that would let it provide company stock to its drivers, Axios has learned.
> 
> 
> Uber first met with U.S. Securities and Exchange officials several years ago about this issue, but was rebuffed. New SEC chairman Jay Clayton, however, spearheaded a request for comment on the issue, and Airbnb received attention last month for its positive response.
> *Why it matters: *This could become an important new type of compensation for millions of "gig economy" workers.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I think AirBNB was floating this idea in lieu of paying people... 
but how worthwhile would the second-class-citizen stock really be? (There is controlling A Class and public B Class in almost every company)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> So do you think they are going to give us drivers some sort of stock options?


But of course they are going to give us options... to stock up on water gum and mint!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I totally see Uber doing it if they know the stocks are worthless...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> But of course they are going to give us options... to stock up on water gum and mint!


You almost quoted my 4 month old post word for word.

*SEAL Team 5Well-Known Member*
Of course Uber is going to give you stock options. They'll give you the option to stock your vehicle with water, mints or aux cords for all your pax to enjoy for free.

Jun 19, 2018Report
+ QuoteReply
Shynrix, dman0617, teh744 and 6 others like this.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Recently made it to 2000 trips with Uber and I got to thinking, do you think they are going to give us long time/high trip count drivers some sort of stock options? Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO? You'd think it would be the least they can do considering they want to replace us with computers.
> 
> I know, I know. Not a chance, right?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You almost quoted my 4 month old post word for word.
> 
> *SEAL Team 5Well-Known Member*
> Of course Uber is going to give you stock options. They'll give you the option to stock your vehicle with water, mints or aux cords for all your pax to enjoy for free.
> ...


Because, as Lili Von Shtupp put it, it's twue it's twue!

To partially paraphrase Lewis Carroll, from one of my favorite works of gibberish poetry: "_what I tell you three two times is true_."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Because, as Lili Von Shtupp put it, it's twue it's twue!
> 
> To partially paraphrase Lewis Carroll, from one of my favorite works of gibberish poetry: "_what I tell you three two times is true_."


To be honest I was expecting a reply from you along the lines of "Great minds think alike."


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

The


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They *might* give drivers stock in the event the embezzle enough money from the company and they need to shut the drivers up while they are shorting their pay.


Uber want to assign 100 million dollars for All drivers worldwide, Hhhhhhhhhhh
That's like 5$ each 
Give me your address I will send you my stocks and my dirty socks
You can wash my socks and wear them but you can't really do anything with a 5 $ stock that's bound to tank the minute it hits the floor, there might be some fake hype just make sure you sell Vfast, I understand that current drivers are desperate even for a free "hard work" 5$ that's gonna take them 5 hours to process, when you work for Uber you are bound for slavery wages


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

LMFAO.! Troll!


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Say maybe the option to purchase stocks at a lower price when they do the IPO?


Yes, definitely. They will grant each driver as many shares as they can buy at 1/10th the initial public offering share price. Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of Uber, will deliver the shares personally to each driver at his/her home, along with a brand new Tesla Model X as a token of appreciation.


----------

